# RIP Red



## Red and Bob (Nov 23, 2010)

I did everything I could to prevent losing Red. Apparently what I did wasn't enough. He was suffering from Ich. I was not educated about quarantining new fish before you put them in with your fish you already had and I bought a Pleco from Petsmart. Apparently it had Ich and brought it to my tank and infected MY fish! So I took the pleco back and they gave me a refund and said they'd treat that fish blah blah blah. I started treating Red for his Ich with heat and aquarium salt. It's only been a few days since I started treating him. I guess it was too overwhelming for his body. I had him for almost 4 years! He will be greatly missed.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Red was a lovely fish, and you tried your very best.... Rest in Peace, Red...


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

What a gorgeous guy... so sorry about him... he looks like he had a long and happy life RIP Red


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I;m sorry, you did what you could and gave him a nice loving home. <3


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Aw... I'm sorry. =( What a gorgeous little dude.


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

oh no, i'm so sorry! but i'm glad you posted this, it's a good reminder that new fish should always be quarintined, i'm just sorry that it turned out like this. i'm sure he lived a very nice life!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Don't blame yourself for not knowing, maybe he was just plain old. Bettas average lifespan is between 3-5 years, but only if taken proper care of. You made it into the proper care years! Besides, he was with you for 4 years, but was he 4 years old? Maybe he was 5 or even 6! So, maybe ick was part of it, but he was an old Betta so don't blame yourself. He got a good home for the majority of his life.


----------

